# Apple/Windows 7 compatibility



## John Warden (Nov 26, 2011)

I currently use and am happy with an IMac running Snow Leopard and Lightroom 3. I plan to purchase a small (13-14inch) laptop to carry along on photo trips to download work along the way. A Macbook is an obviously compatible choice, but what problems will I have if I purchase a (much cheaper) Windows 7 based laptop and install Lightroom 3 for Windows? Will I be able to transfer the files from the Windows formatted hard drive to the IMac hard drive? Will I be able to transfer the Lightroom data to the Imac without difficulty? Thanks for any help that you may offer. John


----------



## RikkFlohr (Nov 26, 2011)

Greetings John and welcome,

Yes, it is very possible. I run the opposite direction, keeping my master catalog on a Windows Machine and my travel machine is a Macbook. As long as you keep your transfer device (most likely a small portable hard drive) formatted in a manner that can be read by both OS's and make judicious use of the Export as Catalog and Import from Catalog operations, it works quite well. 

The same catalog file will work in both Mac and Windows without conversion. 

If you decide to get serious and make a purchase, we can give you exact instructions for how to do this and where you may find pitfalls that need avoiding. 

Bottom line: Yes. I do it frequently and have had no troubles.


----------



## John Warden (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks. I will follow up when I have equipment  in hand. John


----------



## LouieSherwin (Nov 29, 2011)

John, 

I do not believe that the difference in price would be worth the trouble of dealing with all the issues of working in a multi-os environment. If you have a choice I think you will do your self a big favor and stick to one platform. It is already challenging enough dealing with LR on multiple computers by itself. 

Just my 2 cents...

-louie


----------



## clee01l (Nov 29, 2011)

Coming to the party late, I don't think the answer is all that straight forward. Windows Laptops that fall into the "Netbook" category are likely to be too underpowered to adequately runs a power and resource intensive application like LR.  You need at least dual core, 4GB RAM and a decent sizer HD to make your Laptop a useful LR tool.   My laptop is a somewhat ancient HP 13" convertible laptop/tablet.  It runs LR but requires a lot of patience when doing memory intensive operations


----------



## edgley (Nov 30, 2011)

Remember that the Apple store has a refurb area, button down in the bottom left of the screen.
Laptops can be got here for up to 30% off.

Only problem is that the stock can change weekly so one needs to keep an eye on it.

And as someone who has just sold a 3 year old 17" MBP that didn't work for £450, I can vouch that Apple hardware is still worth money when it comes to upgrading it many years after purchase.


----------

